
Show HN: Caboose.io easily prototype and build powerful back ends for your apps - thelarry
http://www.caboose.io/
======
thelarry
Caboose is a Backend as a Service (BaaS) that my friend and I built as a
passion project. The idea is to drastically simplify the steps needed to build
or prototype almost any type of application without compromising functionality
and power. We built an experience that makes development simple and accessible
by allowing you to develop and define your backends using plain old English.
You can also extend anything we provide with JavaScript, Java, PHP, or Python.

While there might be some rough edges, please take a look and tell us what you
think. We know there are a bunch of BaaS providers out there, but we feel the
functionality and simplicity of Caboose makes it a stand out.

------
enkeedu
but is it web scale?

~~~
thelarry
There is a data store option for /dev/null... so yes

~~~
harrisreynolds
Perfect dialog here. For anyone who doesn't "get this"... watch this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs)

